# Apostas Temperaturas Máximas e Mínimas - Dias 10 e 11 de agosto de 2012



## David sf (8 Ago 2012 às 00:18)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a temperatura *mínima* de dia 10 de agosto (sexta feira) e *máxima* dos dias 10 e 11 de agosto (sexta e sábado).

*O concurso consiste em:*

*1)* Aposta de previsão da *temperatura mínima e temperatura máxima* em 12 estações seleccionadas, para os dias indicados.


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 - Monção (Valinha) - Inst.Meteorologia
 2 – Vinhais - Inst.Meteorologia
 3 - Moimenta da Beira - Inst.Meteorologia
 4 - Sabugal, Martim Rei - Inst.Meteorologia
 5 – Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde -  Inst.Meteorologia
 6 – Zebreira -  Inst.Meteorologia
 7 – Constância - MeteoConstância
 8 - Elvas -  Inst.Meteorologia
 9 – Santa Cruz -  Inst.Meteorologia
10 – Reguengos, S.P. Corval -  Inst.Meteorologia
11 - Sítio das Fontes - MeteoFontes
12 - Castro Marim (RN Sapal) -  Inst.Meteorologia







*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das três temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas estações, das doze referidas, que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* A submissão de apostas começa agora, havendo uma *penalização de 10% a partir das 7:00h de quinta-feira*, e uma *penalização de 20% para quem submeta depois das 12:00 desse mesmo dia*.

* A submissão *termina às 16:30 de quinta-feira*, coincidindo com o início da saída das 12z do GFS.

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso.

* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Monção: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Vinhais: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Sabugal: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Zebreira: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Constância: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Elvas: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Santa Cruz: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Reguengos: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
Castro Marim: Mín xx,xºC  MáxSex yy,yºC MáxSáb zz,zºC
----------------

xx,xºC, yy,yºC e zz,zºC são a temperatura com uma casa decimal.

Exemplo:
Estação X: Mín 15,5ºC  MáxSex 33,3ºC MáxSáb 32,5ºC

Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2012 às 01:31)

*Gerofil*
Monção: Mín 12,4ºC MáxSex 27,8ºC MáxSáb 24,1ºC
Vinhais: Mín 8,3ºC MáxSex 26,1ºC MáxSáb 25,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 13,9ºC MáxSex 31,9ºC MáxSáb 28,9ºC
Sabugal: Mín 17,8ºC MáxSex 36,7ºC MáxSáb 33,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: 15,1ºC MáxSex 23,8ºC MáxSáb 23,9ºC
Zebreira: Mín 18,1ºC MáxSex 37,1ºC MáxSáb 35,2ºC
Constância: Mín 18,1ºC MáxSex 34,5ºC MáxSáb 33,9ºC
Elvas: Mín 16,4ºC MáxSex 39,3ºC MáxSáb 35,6ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 13,1ºC MáxSex 22,8ºC MáxSáb 23,1ºC
Reguengos: Mín 17,2ºC MáxSex 38,1ºC MáxSáb 36,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 12,8ºC MáxSex 36,1ºC MáxSáb 34,8ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 18,9ºC MáxSex 32,0ºC MáxSáb 33,8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2012 às 09:27)

*ecobcg*
Monção: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 25,8ºC MáxSáb 22,4ºC
Vinhais: Mín 14,6ºC MáxSex 34,6ºC MáxSáb 27,6ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 16,2ºC MáxSex 35,1ºC MáxSáb 28,8ºC
Sabugal: Mín 19,5ºC MáxSex 36,8ºC MáxSáb 32,1ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 27,2ºC MáxSáb 25,7ºC
Zebreira: Mín 21,2ºC MáxSex 39,8ºC MáxSáb 35,2ºC
Constância: Mín 20,2ºC MáxSex 37,3ºC MáxSáb 31,5ºC
Elvas: Mín 22,8ºC MáxSex 41,5ºC MáxSáb 39,1ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 16,5ºC MáxSex 29,8ºC MáxSáb 28,1ºC
Reguengos: Mín 22,6ºC MáxSex 41,1ºC MáxSáb 39,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 21,2ºC MáxSex 39,7ºC MáxSáb 37,8ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 23,1ºC MáxSex 38,1ºC MáxSáb 39,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (8 Ago 2012 às 09:57)

*vitamos*
Monção: Mín 15,0ºC MáxSex 27,7ºC MáxSáb 25,6ºC
Vinhais: Mín 15,9ºC MáxSex 34,8ºC MáxSáb 29,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,1ºC MáxSex 35,0ºC MáxSáb 33,0ºC
Sabugal: Mín 16,8ºC MáxSex 36,2ºC MáxSáb 34,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 15,5ºC MáxSex 28,9ºC MáxSáb 24,3ºC
Zebreira: Mín 19,5ºC MáxSex 38,6ºC MáxSáb 35,2ºC
Constância: Mín 18,2ºC MáxSex 37,9ºC MáxSáb 35,0ºC
Elvas: Mín 19,3ºC MáxSex 38,8ºC MáxSáb 37,7ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 16,2ºC MáxSex 28,0ºC MáxSáb 23,1ºC
Reguengos: Mín 20,0ºC MáxSex 39,1ºC MáxSáb 37,7ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 18,9ºC MáxSex 39,5ºC MáxSáb 39,9ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 21,3ºC MáxSex 40,0ºC MáxSáb 40,1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2012 às 10:34)

*Manmarlopes*
Monção: Mín 16,1ºC MáxSex 28,5ºC MáxSáb 26,3ºC
Vinhais: Mín 13,3ºC MáxSex 36,1ºC MáxSáb 32,8ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 14,2ºC MáxSex 36,9ºC MáxSáb 34,0ºC
Sabugal: Mín 15,5ºC MáxSex 37,0ºC MáxSáb 33,2ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 16,5ºC MáxSex 29,9ºC MáxSáb 26,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC MáxSáb 34,9ºC
Constância: Mín 16,6ºC MáxSex 38,5ºC MáxSáb 36,1ºC
Elvas: Mín 18,1ºC MáxSex 39,9ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 16,5ºC MáxSex 29,0ºC MáxSáb 25,6ºC
Reguengos: Mín 19,5ºC MáxSex 39,7ºC MáxSáb 37,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 18,0ºC MáxSex 36,9ºC MáxSáb 34,0ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 19,3ºC MáxSex 38,7ºC MáxSáb 37,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2012 às 12:11)

*algarvio1980*
Monção: Mín 15,8ºC MáxSex 26,8ºC MáxSáb 23,1ºC
Vinhais: Mín 20,7ºC MáxSex 34,6ºC MáxSáb 28,1ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,2ºC MáxSex 34,5ºC MáxSáb 29,8ºC
Sabugal: Mín 22,1ºC MáxSex 36,8ºC MáxSáb 32,9ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 22,7ºC MáxSáb 22,2ºC
Zebreira: Mín 22,3ºC MáxSex 40,1ºC MáxSáb 36,2ºC
Constância: Mín 20,2ºC MáxSex 37,6ºC MáxSáb 32,1ºC
Elvas: Mín 20,8ºC MáxSex 42,1ºC MáxSáb 38,3ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 28,8ºC MáxSáb 26,2ºC
Reguengos: Mín 21,2ºC MáxSex 42,1ºC MáxSáb 38,2ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 21,2ºC MáxSex 40,1ºC MáxSáb 41,1ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 22,1ºC MáxSex 39,4ºC MáxSáb 43,8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2012 às 12:23)

*Aristocrata*
Monção: Mín 13,3ºC MáxSex 35,6ºC MáxSáb 33,1ºC
Vinhais: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 32,2ºC MáxSáb 32,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 15,6ºC MáxSex 35,3ºC MáxSáb 34,1ºC
Sabugal: Mín 16,3ºC MáxSex 36,9ºC MáxSáb 36,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 12,2ºC MáxSex 29,6ºC MáxSáb 23,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,9ºC MáxSex 39,6ºC MáxSáb 38,5ºC
Constância: Mín 20,3ºC MáxSex 41,8ºC MáxSáb 40,8ºC
Elvas: Mín 21,8ºC MáxSex 41,5ºC MáxSáb 41,3ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 14,2ºC MáxSex 28,4ºC MáxSáb 19,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín 22,5ºC MáxSex 40,9ºC MáxSáb 41,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 21,1ºC MáxSex 38,9ºC MáxSáb 40,2ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 23,7ºC MáxSex 39,9ºC MáxSáb 42,2ºC


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2012 às 13:46)

*Stormy*

Monção: Mín 17,6ºC MáxSex 36,7ºC MáxSáb 34,7ºC
Vinhais: Mín 16,8ºC MáxSex 38,3ºC MáxSáb 35,5ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,7ºC MáxSex 40,5ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Sabugal: Mín 19,4ºC MáxSex 37,7ºC MáxSáb 36,4ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 17,0ºC MáxSex 32,5ºC MáxSáb 29,7ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,3ºC MáxSex 41,1ºC MáxSáb 38,8ºC
Constância: Mín 17,7ºC MáxSex 43,0ºC MáxSáb 40,0ºC
Elvas: Mín 22,2ºC MáxSex 42,1ºC MáxSáb 40,0ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 18,0ºC MáxSex 30,0ºC MáxSáb 26,4ºC
Reguengos: Mín 22,0ºC MáxSex 42,3ºC MáxSáb 40,7ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 18,7ºC MáxSex 33,5ºC MáxSáb 40,0ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 20,3ºC MáxSex 35,5ºC MáxSáb 41,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2012 às 14:54)

*João Soares*

Monção: Mín 13.1ºC MáxSex 33.6C MáxSáb 32.1ºC
Vinhais: Mín 13.9ºC MáxSex 32.1ºC MáxSáb 29.6ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 15.0ºC MáxSex 35.7ºC MáxSáb 31.4ºC
Sabugal: Mín 17.4ºC MáxSex 38.2ºC MáxSáb 34.4ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 16.4ºC MáxSex 27.7ºC MáxSáb 25.9ºC
Zebreira: Mín 20.4ºC MáxSex 39.8ºC MáxSáb 37.6ºC
Constância: Mín 16.8ºC MáxSex 37.8ºC MáxSáb 33.6ºC
Elvas: Mín 22.4ºC MáxSex 41.7ºC MáxSáb 37.1ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 16.2ºC MáxSex 25.9ºC MáxSáb 24.2ºC
Reguengos: Mín 21.4ºC MáxSex 41.4ºC MáxSáb 38.2ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 20.1ºC MáxSex 34.2ºC MáxSáb 36.4ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 23.8ºC MáxSex 33.5ºC MáxSáb 35.1ºC


----------



## Costa (8 Ago 2012 às 15:43)

*Costa*
Monção: Mín 16.7ºC MáxSex 37.2ºC MáxSáb 35.2ºC
Vinhais: Mín 16.0ºC MáxSex 36.1ºC MáxSáb 31.2ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 18.7ºC MáxSex 37.5ºC MáxSáb 34.3ºC
Sabugal: Mín 17.5ºC MáxSex 38.1ºC MáxSáb 33.6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 17.6ºC MáxSex 25.6ºC MáxSáb 23.4ºC
Zebreira: Mín 21.1ºC MáxSex 40.9ºC MáxSáb 38.2ºC
Constância: Mín 20.6ºC MáxSex 42.1ºC MáxSáb 39.7ºC
Elvas: Mín 22.5ºC MáxSex 40.1ºC MáxSáb 38.9ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 17.8ºC MáxSex 25.1ºC MáxSáb 24.2ºC
Reguengos: Mín 18.9ºC MáxSex 42.1ºC MáxSáb 40.0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 21.6ºC MáxSex 38.5ºC MáxSáb 39.7ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 23.1ºC MáxSex 37.1ºC MáxSáb 38.6ºC


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2012 às 15:53)

* Veterano*:
Monção: Mín 17.2ºC MáxSex 36.1ºC MáxSáb 31.2ºC
Vinhais: Mín 15.0ºC MáxSex 37.3ºC MáxSáb 32.2ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17.7ºC MáxSex 37.7ºC MáxSáb 32.1ºC
Sabugal: Mín 18.1ºC MáxSex 38.5ºC MáxSáb 32.4ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 16.2ºC MáxSex 26.8ºC MáxSáb 22.1ºC
Zebreira: Mín 19.1ºC MáxSex 39.1ºC MáxSáb 36.2ºC
Constância: Mín 20.2ºC MáxSex 40.2ºC MáxSáb 36.5ºC
Elvas: Mín 21.9ºC MáxSex 40.3ºC MáxSáb 37.2ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 15.3ºC MáxSex 26.2ºC MáxSáb 23.0ºC
Reguengos: Mín 19.2ºC MáxSex 41.0ºC MáxSáb 38.5ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 20.2ºC MáxSex 37.8ºC MáxSáb 37.9ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 22.4ºC MáxSex 36.6ºC MáxSáb 36.8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2012 às 19:50)

*N_Fig*
Monção: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 34,7ºC MáxSáb 28,8ºC
Vinhais: Mín 14,6ºC MáxSex 33,1ºC MáxSáb 29,1ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 15,7ºC MáxSex 34,8ºC MáxSáb 31,4ºC
Sabugal: Mín 18,0ºC MáxSex 36,7ºC MáxSáb 33,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 11,7ºC MáxSex 29,0ºC MáxSáb 23,3ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,9ºC MáxSex 38,8ºC MáxSáb 35,9ºC
Constância: Mín 18,9ºC MáxSex 37,9ºC MáxSáb 34,9ºC
Elvas: Mín 19,9ºC MáxSex 41,5ºC MáxSáb 38,3ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 15,4ºC MáxSex 30,8ºC MáxSáb 24,2ºC
Reguengos: Mín 20,5ºC MáxSex 41,2ºC MáxSáb 38,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 18,9ºC MáxSex 40,5ºC MáxSáb 41,0ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 21,4ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC MáxSáb 39,5ºC


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

*Agreste*
Monção: Mín 14,3ºC MáxSex 29,5ºC MáxSáb 26,2ºC
Vinhais: Mín 18,0ºC MáxSex 32,0ºC MáxSáb 29,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,5ºC MáxSex 35,0ºC MáxSáb 32,5ºC
Sabugal: Mín 20,8ºC MáxSex 36,7ºC MáxSáb 32,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 27,5ºC MáxSáb 25,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín 21,0ºC MáxSex 38,5ºC MáxSáb 36,5ºC
Constância: Mín 21,0ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC MáxSáb 34,0ºC
Elvas: Mín 21,5ºC MáxSex 41,4ºC MáxSáb 38,5ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 15,0ºC MáxSex 25,5ºC MáxSáb 24,5ºC
Reguengos: Mín 20,0ºC MáxSex 40,5ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 19,0ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC MáxSáb 35,5ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 20,0ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC MáxSáb 36,5ºC


----------



## Teles (8 Ago 2012 às 23:07)

*Teles*
Monção: Mín 12.2ºC MáxSex 32.4C MáxSáb 33.1ºC
Vinhais: Mín 11.5ºC MáxSex 31.7ºC MáxSáb 30.4ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 12.0ºC MáxSex 36.1ºC MáxSáb 32.4ºC
Sabugal: Mín 14.4ºC MáxSex 37.6ºC MáxSáb 34.4ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 19.4ºC MáxSex 31.7ºC MáxSáb 28.9ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23.4ºC MáxSex 39.0ºC MáxSáb 36.6ºC
Constância: Mín 16.8ºC MáxSex 37.8ºC MáxSáb 33.6ºC
Elvas: Mín 26.4ºC MáxSex 43.5ºC MáxSáb 40.1ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 15.5ºC MáxSex 27.7ºC MáxSáb 27.2ºC
Reguengos: Mín 20.3ºC MáxSex 41.7ºC MáxSáb 37.2ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 19.1ºC MáxSex 33.6ºC MáxSáb 34.4ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 24.4ºC MáxSex 34.2ºC MáxSáb 32.3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Ago 2012 às 23:23)

*PedroAfonso*
Monção: Mín 16.6ºC MáxSex 35.9ºC MáxSáb 32.2ºC
Vinhais: Mín 15.9ºC MáxSex 36.4ºC MáxSáb 34.1ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 16.4ºC MáxSex 38.2ºC MáxSáb 33.5ºC
Sabugal: Mín 17.2ºC MáxSex 38.8ºC MáxSáb 34.4ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 16.6ºC MáxSex 27.1ºC MáxSáb 25.3ºC
Zebreira: Mín 20.0ºC MáxSex 39.5ºC MáxSáb 37.1ºC
Constância: Mín 19.6ºC MáxSex 41.3ºC MáxSáb 36.9ºC
Elvas: Mín 22.5ºC MáxSex 39.7ºC MáxSáb 37.5ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 14.8ºC MáxSex 27.1ºC MáxSáb 24.2ºC
Reguengos: Mín 20.2ºC MáxSex 39.8ºC MáxSáb 37.9ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 21.3ºC MáxSex 38.3ºC MáxSáb 36.0ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 21.9ºC MáxSex 38.1ºC MáxSáb 34.4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2012 às 23:32)

*Duarte Sousa
*
Monção: Mín 15,5ºC MáxSex 30,5ºC MáxSáb 27,0ºC
Vinhais: Mín 15,0ºC MáxSex 35,0ºC MáxSáb 30,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 33,5ºC
Sabugal: Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 32,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 31,0ºC MáxSáb 25,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín 19,0ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC MáxSáb 35,5ºC
Constância: Mín 18,5ºC MáxSex 38,5ºC MáxSáb 33,5ºC
Elvas: Mín 20,0ºC MáxSex 39,5ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 30,0ºC MáxSáb 24,5ºC
Reguengos: Mín 20,5ºC MáxSex 40,5ºC MáxSáb 37,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 20,5ºC MáxSex 38,5ºC MáxSáb 40,5ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 22,5ºC MáxSex 38,5ºC MáxSáb 40,0ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2012 às 23:33)

*Miguel96*
Monção: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 28,5ºC MáxSáb 23,8ºC
Vinhais: Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 34,7ºC MáxSáb 27,3ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,1ºC MáxSex 35,7ºC MáxSáb 26,4ºC
Sabugal: Mín 22,2ºC MáxSex 37,8ºC MáxSáb 32,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 15,3ºC MáxSex 27,5ºC MáxSáb 23,7ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,2ºC MáxSex 40,0ºC MáxSáb 34,7C
Constância: Mín 19,2ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 30,2ºC
Elvas: Mín 22,6ºC MáxSex 41,0ºC MáxSáb 36,1ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 15,7ºC MáxSex 25,3ºC MáxSáb 24,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín 22,7ºC MáxSex 41,4ºC MáxSáb 36,6ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 20,1ºC MáxSex 38,7ºC MáxSáb 37,8ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 22,4ºC MáxSex 39,3ºC MáxSáb 40,2ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2012 às 23:46)

*miguel*
Monção: Mín 13,5ºC MáxSex 31,5C MáxSáb 26,5ºC
Vinhais: Mín 14,8ºC MáxSex 35,5ºC MáxSáb 29,5ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 18,5ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 31,6ºC
Sabugal: Mín 19,5ºC MáxSex 36,7ºC MáxSáb 34,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 16,5ºC MáxSex 27,0ºC MáxSáb 25,0ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,6ºC MáxSex 40,0ºC MáxSáb 36,0ºC
Constância: Mín 21,5ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 31,7ºC
Elvas: Mín 24,0ºC MáxSex 42,5ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 15,5ºC MáxSex 27,0ºC MáxSáb 25,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín 23,0ºC MáxSex 43,5ºC MáxSáb 38,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 23,0ºC MáxSex 33,0ºC MáxSáb 34,0ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 23,5ºC MáxSex 34,5ºC MáxSáb 35,0ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Ago 2012 às 00:11)

*Jorge_scp*
Monção: Mín 17,2ºC MáxSex 35,9ºC MáxSáb 28,2ºC
Vinhais: Mín 18,9ºC MáxSex 34,6ºC MáxSáb 27,2ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 15,3ºC MáxSex 35,4ºC MáxSáb 29,7ºC
Sabugal: Mín 16,9ºC MáxSex 36,0ºC MáxSáb 30,1ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 16,5ºC MáxSex 26,8ºC MáxSáb 24,3ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,2ºC MáxSex 39,5ºC MáxSáb 34,7ºC
Constância: Mín 18,5ºC MáxSex 39,7ºC MáxSáb 32,4ºC
Elvas: Mín 21,1ºC MáxSex 41,8ºC MáxSáb 36,2ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 18,2ºC MáxSex 24,3ºC MáxSáb 22,2ºC
Reguengos: Mín 21,0ºC MáxSex 40,6ºC MáxSáb 36,8ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 21,6ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC MáxSáb 36,8ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 23,9ºC MáxSex 37,7ºC MáxSáb 38,9ºC


----------



## tomalino (9 Ago 2012 às 00:19)

*tomalino*
Monção: Mín 16,3ºC MáxSex 29,4ºC MáxSáb 24,2ºC
Vinhais: Mín 19,1ºC MáxSex 36,1ºC MáxSáb 32,1ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,9ºC MáxSex 36,9ºC MáxSáb 30,9ºC
Sabugal: Mín 20,4ºC MáxSex 38,1ºC MáxSáb 33,9ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 15,2ºC MáxSex 29,1ºC MáxSáb 26,2ºC
Zebreira: Mín 20,8ºC MáxSex 40,3ºC MáxSáb 36,2ºC
Constância: Mín 19,8ºC MáxSex 38,2ºC MáxSáb 34,1ºC
Elvas: Mín 21,3ºC MáxSex 41,4ºC MáxSáb 38,8ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 15,7ºC MáxSex 28,1ºC MáxSáb 26,8ºC
Reguengos: Mín 21,1ºC MáxSex 41,1ºC MáxSáb 37,6ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 21,4ºC MáxSex 37,3ºC MáxSáb 39,6ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 23,3ºC MáxSex 38,9ºC MáxSáb 40,6ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Ago 2012 às 00:28)

*meteo*
Monção: Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 35,0ºC MáxSáb 28,0ºC
Vinhais: Mín 17,5ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 30,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 19,5ºC MáxSex 38,5ºC MáxSáb 32,0ºC
Sabugal: Mín 23,5ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC MáxSáb 34,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 28,0ºC MáxSáb 24,5ºC
Zebreira: Mín 24,5ºC MáxSex 41,0ºC MáxSáb 38,5ºC
Constância: Mín 20,0ºC MáxSex 41,5ºC MáxSáb 37,5C
Elvas: Mín 24,5ºC MáxSex 42,0ºC MáxSáb 38,5ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 17,0ºC MáxSex 28,0ºC MáxSáb 25,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín 23,0ºC MáxSex 41,0ºC MáxSáb 37,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 20,5ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC MáxSáb 39,0ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 24,5ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC MáxSáb 40,5ºC


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2012 às 00:30)

*David sf*
Monção: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC MáxSáb 30,0ºC
Vinhais: Mín 17,5ºC MáxSex 35,0ºC MáxSáb 29,5ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 16,5ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 31,5ºC
Sabugal: Mín 19,0ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC MáxSáb 32,5ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 15,0ºC MáxSex 27,5ºC MáxSáb 24,0ºC
Zebreira: Mín 22,5ºC MáxSex 40,5ºC MáxSáb 36,5ºC
Constância: Mín 18,0ºC MáxSex 39,5ºC MáxSáb 34,5ºC
Elvas: Mín 21,5ºC MáxSex 41,5ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 17,5ºC MáxSex 25,0ºC MáxSáb 22,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín 22,5ºC MáxSex 41,0ºC MáxSáb 37,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 22,5ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 24,5ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC MáxSáb 40,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2012 às 02:47)

*Skizzo*
Monção: Mín 15,3ºC MáxSex 38,1ºC MáxSáb 31,3ºC
Vinhais: Mín 16,5ºC MáxSex 35,4ºC MáxSáb 29,5ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 15,6ºC MáxSex 37,4ºC MáxSáb 32,4ºC
Sabugal: Mín 18,6ºC MáxSex 38,8ºC MáxSáb 33,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 14,8ºC MáxSex 30,3ºC MáxSáb 24,1ºC
Zebreira: Mín 21,9ºC MáxSex 40,3ºC MáxSáb 37,4ºC
Constância: Mín 18,4ºC MáxSex 38,9ºC MáxSáb 35,7ºC
Elvas: Mín 22,4ºC MáxSex 42,2ºC MáxSáb 38,8ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 18,2ºC MáxSex 26,4ºC MáxSáb 24,5ºC
Reguengos: Mín 21,7ºC MáxSex 42,0ºC MáxSáb 38,5ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 22,0ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC MáxSáb 38,4ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 24,3ºC MáxSex 36,3ºC MáxSáb 39,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Ago 2012 às 03:31)

*Gilmet*
Monção: Mín 14,1ºC MáxSex 34,2ºC MáxSáb 28,6ºC
Vinhais: Mín 15,9ºC MáxSex 36,3ºC MáxSáb 30,2ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,0ºC MáxSex 36,9ºC MáxSáb 31,8ºC
Sabugal: Mín 19,6ºC MáxSex 37,2ºC MáxSáb 32,7ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 17,2ºC MáxSex 28,1ºC MáxSáb 25,0ºC
Zebreira: Mín 22,1ºC MáxSex 39,8ºC MáxSáb 35,1ºC
Constância: Mín 18,3ºC MáxSex 39,1ºC MáxSáb 34,7ºC
Elvas: Mín 22,4ºC MáxSex 42,1ºC MáxSáb 37,3ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 17,8ºC MáxSex 27,1ºC MáxSáb 23,4ºC
Reguengos: Mín 23,1ºC MáxSex 41,6ºC MáxSáb 37,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 22,0ºC MáxSex 37,4ºC MáxSáb 36,8ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 24,8ºC MáxSex 35,3ºC MáxSáb 36,6ºC


----------



## rozzo (9 Ago 2012 às 04:27)

*rozzo*
Monção: Mín 16,4ºC MáxSex 35,3ºC MáxSáb 29,3ºC
Vinhais: Mín 17,2ºC MáxSex 33,5ºC MáxSáb 28,2ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,0ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 30,1ºC
Sabugal: Mín 15,9ºC MáxSex 37,4ºC MáxSáb 32,6ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 15,3ºC MáxSex 29,6ºC MáxSáb 25,4ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,4ºC MáxSex 39,7ºC MáxSáb 33,7ºC
Constância: Mín 17,6ºC MáxSex 39,6ºC MáxSáb 33,4ºC
Elvas: Mín 23,6ºC MáxSex 41,8ºC MáxSáb 37,1ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 17,2ºC MáxSex 24,3ºC MáxSáb 22,3ºC
Reguengos: Mín 21,5ºC MáxSex 41,6ºC MáxSáb 37,3ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 21,5ºC MáxSex 38,3ºC MáxSáb 39,5ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 20,8ºC MáxSex 37,3ºC MáxSáb 39,7ºC


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2012 às 06:55)

*Vince*
Monção: Mín 16,0ºC MáxSex 34,0ºC MáxSáb 32,0ºC
Vinhais: Mín 17,0ºC MáxSex 35,0ºC MáxSáb 29,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 17,0ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC MáxSáb 34,0ºC
Sabugal: Mín 19,0ºC MáxSex 36,0ºC MáxSáb 33,0ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 17,0ºC MáxSex 28,0ºC MáxSáb 25,0ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,0ºC MáxSex 40,0ºC MáxSáb 36,0ºC
Constância: Mín 19,0ºC MáxSex 41,0ºC MáxSáb 37,0ºC
Elvas: Mín 23,0ºC MáxSex 42,0ºC MáxSáb 37,0ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 18,0ºC MáxSex 26,0ºC MáxSáb 24,0ºC
Reguengos: Mín 22,0ºC MáxSex 42,0ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 22,0ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 23,0ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC MáxSáb 38,0ºC


----------



## manchester (9 Ago 2012 às 10:11)

*Manchester*
Monção: Mín 14,5ºC MáxSex 30,2ºC MáxSáb 26,1ºC
Vinhais: Mín 15,0ºC MáxSex 36,0ºC MáxSáb 27,9ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 16,2ºC MáxSex 35,3ºC MáxSáb 30,0ºC
Sabugal: Mín 18,1ºC MáxSex 37,2ºC MáxSáb 32,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 15,8ºC MáxSex 27,0ºC MáxSáb 24,3ºC
Zebreira: Mín 23,5ºC MáxSex 40,0ºC MáxSáb 34,9ºC
Constância: Mín 18,2ºC MáxSex 37,1ºC MáxSáb 32,9ºC
Elvas: Mín 22,8ºC MáxSex 40,8ºC MáxSáb 36,4ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 16,5ºC MáxSex 26,3ºC MáxSáb 25,1ºC
Reguengos: Mín 23,5ºC MáxSex 41,0ºC MáxSáb 37,8ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 22,3ºC MáxSex 37,1ºC MáxSáb 37,9ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 24,2ºC MáxSex 37,0ºC MáxSáb 38,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2012 às 12:30)

*MSantos*
Monção: Mín 13,8ºC MáxSex 30,6ºC MáxSáb 26,5ºC
Vinhais: Mín 15,5ºC MáxSex 34,8ºC MáxSáb 28,6ºC
Moimenta da Beira : Mín 16,1ºC MáxSex 35,9ºC MáxSáb 30,5ºC
Sabugal: Mín 19,4ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC MáxSáb 32,1ºC
Figueira da Foz: Mín 15,5ºC MáxSex 27,1ºC MáxSáb 25,0ºC
Zebreira: Mín 22,0ºC MáxSex 40,2ºC MáxSáb 34,9ºC
Constância: Mín 19,1ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC MáxSáb 32,5ºC
Elvas: Mín 22,3ºC MáxSex 41,4ºC MáxSáb 36,5ºC
Santa Cruz: Mín 17,0ºC MáxSex 26,8ºC MáxSáb 23,9ºC
Reguengos: Mín 22,3ºC MáxSex 40,9ºC MáxSáb 37,0ºC
Sítio das Fontes: Mín 23,2ºC MáxSex 37,6ºC MáxSáb 39,2ºC
Castro Marim: Mín 24,2ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC MáxSáb 39,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2012 às 14:18)

a estação de Elvas e Reguengos nao estao a emitir dados?


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2012 às 14:35)

Skizzo disse:


> a estação de Elvas e Reguengos nao estao a emitir dados?



Parece que sim, a ver se não falham depois.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2012 às 14:46)

Já estão de volta.


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2012 às 19:39)

Obrigado a todos os participantes.

Segue a lista de apostas, se houver algum erro avisem. O *manchester* e o *MSantos* terão uma penalização de 10% por terem postado após as 7:00 de hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2012 às 21:13)

A estação de Castro Marim saiu de cena.  A ver se volta a tempo porque será uma pena essa estação estar off.


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2012 às 12:06)

Castro Marim e Constância não estão disponíveis.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Ago 2012 às 12:42)

Constância está disponível e tem mínima. 19.6ºC. Sítio das Fontes 19.3 uma surpresa pensei que fosse mais quente.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 13:30)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Constância está disponível e tem mínima. 19.6ºC. Sítio das Fontes 19.3 uma surpresa pensei que fosse mais quente.



A mínima no Sitio das Fontes foi 18,9ºC e não 19,3.


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2012 às 15:57)

Uma boa parte da faixa litoral está debaixo de nevoeiro. Por outro lado Elvas promete partir a escala.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2012 às 19:36)

Os dados de hoje das amadoras em princípio já deverão estar apurados







O Sitio das Fontes teve hoje a máxima do ano. Penso que Elvas também teve a máxima do ano, às 16h na hora certa tinha 43ºc.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 20:18)

Vince disse:


> Os dados de hoje das amadoras em princípio já deverão estar apurados
> 
> 
> O Sitio das Fontes teve hoje a máxima do ano. Penso que Elvas também teve a máxima do ano, às 16h na hora certa tinha 43ºc.



A máxima do ano e a máxima mais alta desde Abril de 2009 (data de entrada em funções da estação).


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2012 às 00:53)

ecobcg disse:


> A máxima do ano e a máxima mais alta desde Abril de 2009 (data de entrada em funções da estação).



Já quando fizemos o outro concurso em que a tua estação participou, em fevereiro, bateste o record histórico de mínima mais baixas. Parece que dá sorte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Ago 2012 às 01:00)

Sim my bad. Tanto a minima como a máxima do Sítio das Fontes não me foi favoráve ehehl. Veremos as restantes até amanhã.


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2012 às 02:19)

A estação de Constância correu-me bem, tanto a máxima como a mínima falhei por poucas décimas, mas esperemos pelos resultados finais.


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2012 às 09:34)

Temperaturas extremas de sexta-feira, dia 10 de agosto:


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2012 às 09:40)

Classificação dos 10 primeiros na aposta das temperaturas mínimas:






Classificação dos 10 primeiros na aposta das temperaturas máximas:






Classificação provisória dos 20 primeiros no global da aposta:


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2012 às 19:56)

Se tivessem incluído Faro hoje estávamos feitos. Ligaram o forno e acho que passou dos 38ºC na rotação do vento.


----------



## David sf (12 Ago 2012 às 10:11)

Mínimas e máximas registadas nos dias a concurso:







Classificação da aposta nas temperaturas máximas no sábado:


----------



## David sf (12 Ago 2012 às 10:15)

Classificação final do concurso:






Parabéns ao *rozzo*, que após vários segundos lugares consegue ser finalmente primeiro (boa maneira de se estrear como moderador), e aos estreantes no pódio, *Miguel96* e *MSantos*. E um muito obrigado a todos os que participaram.


----------



## David sf (12 Ago 2012 às 10:18)

*Desvio médio de todos os participantes por Estação Meteorológica:*






Vinhais foi um desastre, principalmente ontem, de resto os desvios não são muito significativos.


Vencedor em cada Estação Meteorológica:


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 10:36)

Parabéns rozzo, a mim e ao MSantos por termos ficado no pódio.

Medalha de Ouro: rozzo
Medalha de Prata: Miguel96
Medalha de Bronze: MSantos

rozzo, Miguel96, MSantos somos os vencedores nacionais de Portugal do concurso Apostas Temperaturas Máximas e Mínimas - Dias 10 e 11 de agosto de 2012, mas cada um com o respectivo lugar. 

*2º lugar*, estou contentissimo, ficar no pódio dos 3 primeiros é espectacular. E ser também o que Venceu mais em cada Estação Meteorológica isto faz com que goste mais de meteorologia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2012 às 12:51)

Parabéns aos 3 primeiros classificados

Fiquei em 18º, descida de 16 lugares em relação ao concurso anterior, que teve uma estrutura diferente. Penso que fiquei prejudicado por pensar que a mínima era de dia 11 e não de 10, mas pronto, não se pode estar sempre no TOP10

Abraços e até ao próximo concurso


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2012 às 12:55)

As minhas previsões foram feitas através da previsão automática do IM e do Foreca, 14º lugar nada mau. 

Conclusões que tiro da minha aposta, Monção é melhor não ir por nenhuma previsão é sempre abaixo do real. Sábado tive muito melhor que na 6ªfeira, álgumas estações deram cabo de mim, Monção claramente o meu elo mais fraco. Adeus! 

Rozzo finalmente em 1º lugar.  Parabéns ao Rozzo e aos restantes vencedores.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2012 às 12:59)

Parabéns ao Miguel96 e ao MSantos, principalmente ao rozzo que já tinha tentado o "título" muitas vezes e embora a última participação não tivesse estado tão bem, o nº de 2º lugares faziam-no merecer isto!
Quanto a mim, nada mal um sétimo lugar, não tenho a certeza, mas acho que é a minha segunda melhor participação depois do milagre do último concurso e até fui o melhor em Monção, só tenho pena de ter falhado por tanto as máximas na Figueira, maldito nevoeiro que só aparece quando não deve.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Ago 2012 às 17:30)

E eu que fiquei fora do top 20. Este torneio não podia ter corrido pior para mim.

Parabéns ao Rozzo e ao Miguel 96 então.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2012 às 18:17)

Ora boa tarde

MAS QUE TRAMBOLHÃO! Ui...
De 11º nos resultados de sexta-feira (mín e máx) para fora do top20.
Bem, há que dar o mérito a quem venceu, com previsões bem difíceis de efectuar.
Se na 6ª feira a proximidade permitiu "ver melhor", no sábado o desastre foi notório.
Nem o litoral arrefeceu tanto como se perspectivava, nem o interior aqueceu tanto como se esperaria, nomeadamente no interior sul e Algarve.

*rozzo, Miguel96 e MSantos*, muito bem. Parabéns por terem sido mais certeiros que todos nós!
E parabéns a todos os envolvidos neste "concurso", onde o mais importante é o espírito de grupo patenteado. E é desta forma que vai crescendo o nosso conhecimento da meteorologia, bem como o fórum MeteoPT.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Ago 2012 às 22:04)

Parabéns ao Rozzo, que já merecia sem dúvida um 1º lugar, e também ao Miguel96 e ao MSantos que fizeram um excelente concurso.

Eu não me dou muito bem com as mínimas, que foram um desastre mais uma vez, como nos últimos concursos. Peço aos moderadores que da próxima façam um concurso só de máximas!


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2012 às 23:43)

Parabéns à moderação que organizou esta aposta que ainda deve ter dado trabalho e muitos parabéns a todos os participantes, principalmente ao *Rozzo* o grande vencedor.

Desta vez fui um dos sortudos e fiquei com o Bronze


----------



## rozzo (13 Ago 2012 às 10:09)

Ena pá, só soube agora que ganhei! eheh
Realmente já tinha estado várias vezes no 2º, desta lá tive o bocadinho de sorte extra que faltava. 
Na 6ª quando vi as mínimas fiquei um pouco apreensivo, mas ainda assim mantive a minha confiança nas máximas que achei que iam estar na mouche e vá lá estavam mesmo. 

Obrigado e parabéns a todos os participantes e organizadores mais uma vez, e até ao próximo, que é sempre um exercício divertido fazer isto!


PS: Em relação aos valores, fiquei bastante surpreendido com o abuso dos 44º de Elvas, e também com as subidas de 6ª para Sábado nas estações do litoral Oeste!


----------

